# My Worst fall



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I am so sorry.  That must of sucked. I know how you feel though,
everything will be ok luckily you werent injured more so just take it easy and do it when your ready.


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Falls are always hard, and you did yourself a favor by 1. getting back on and 2. going to the hospital, just in case! I hope you are able to regain your confidence.

I know what you mean, even if it isn't a bad fall, staying on the ground always seems like the way better option, but you don't want to look like a wimp, so you get up, against your better judgement!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks 
I now have two black eyes and a bruised nose to show for it now though 
I was planning on lunging today as well but my arms is like dead hurts carrying books 
but I will still ride lol


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What a fall! I love that you dusted yourself off, got straight back on and jumped those jumps again! You are a trooper. I had a similar fall years ago and it hurt like hell, be proud of those black eyes girl - you earned them!

I think as soon as nurses hear the words "horseriding fall" they whip out the neck brace quicker than anything. Just a tip for not waiting too long in emergency rooms: Tell them you are feeling woozy/tired, they'll get you looked at STRAIGHT away  (tell your parents you are OK though so they don't stress).

Hope you feel better soon.


----------

